# Bold rib-eyes



## Griff (Sep 17, 2006)

Tonight I got my first opportunity to try Bold Wolfe Rub. Wolfe man, that is a great product. I knew enough to include a sliced pic.













Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff, there seems to be a problem with those steaks. As quickly as you can, freeze them and overnight them to me. I will dispose of them properly! Wow they looked great!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff, believe it or not I am almost speechless  

Those steaks looked perfect


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

Man, what a great weekend for Beef growers and the maker of Wolfe Rub.  Way to go my brother.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff, believe it or not I am almost speechless
> 
> Those steaks looked perfect



Yeah.......................right!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

Great looking steaks Griff!!!  Glad you liked the Bold!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff, perfect job of cooking!


----------



## john pen (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff....I aint got the words....sniff...It looks beautiful !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 17, 2006)

Yum! Good job!


----------



## Unity (Sep 17, 2006)

That's why I picked him for a friend. There's always good eats at Griff's house.   

--John  8) 
(Like our Sooner friend says, "You got a good do on the meat!")


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 17, 2006)

doesn't get much better than that! :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> That's why I picked him for a friend. There's always good eats at Griff's house.
> 
> --John  8)
> (Like our Sooner friend says, "You got a good do on the meat!")



But damn, the ride home is a long one!


----------



## Unity (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why we put all our purchases on an Alaska Airlines flyer-miles card.   

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff, that steak looked great.  I wants me some.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice looking beef Griff.  Great looking grill marks.  I have not aquired that skill just yet.


----------

